# Play offers soldier's perspective on Afghan war



## MikeL (8 Jan 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2013/01/07/this-is-war.html



> Toronto play offers soldier's perspective on Afghan war
> Canadian playwright Hannah Moscovitch probes difficult decision-making during combat
> CBC News Posted: Jan 7, 2013 2:50 PM ET Last Updated: Jan 8, 2013 10:41 AM ET Read 0 comments0
> 
> ...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Jan 2013)

I think any venue that gives our soldiers a voice and enlightens the lives of fellow Canadians to the roles they've played and decisions they've had to make is of utmost importance...

...anything, at all, that opens a dialogue/debate on relevant and meaningful topics is necessary to the overall development of our society and what direction/stance it will take in the future.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2013)

> Playwright Hannah Moscovitch has turned her focus to the experiences of Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan in her new play _This is War_, now being staged at Toronto's Tarragon Theatre.
> 
> It’s an offshoot of the Tarragon playwright-in-resident's work on the CBC Radio drama _Afghanada_, as well as one specific incident, which Moscovitch won’t reveal to prevent giving away the substance of the play.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 7 Jan 13

More on the show here or here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2014)

Bumped with a more recent review this month from Ottawa:


> "Why do I do anything?” asks Tanya Young, one of the characters in Hannah Moscovitch’s bleak and troubling This is War. “To distract myself for two minutes,” she answers herself, the words —like a line from a Samuel Beckett play — telescoping the futility, the confusion, the emotional disconnection that is her situation: that of a Canadian soldier in the volatile region of Panjwaii, Afghanistan circa 2008.
> 
> Master Corporal Young (Sarah Finn) is one of a Canadian Forces quartet stationed there. Also present is the young, wide-eyed recruit from Red Deer, Alt. Jonny Henderson (Drew Moore). He’s got a thing for Tanya.
> 
> ...


Apparently still playing in Ottawa for much of the rest of this month.


----------

